
Ask HN: College Math/Science Degree vs. Self Study? - bengg
Besides the group psychology aspect of studying together with others, are there any significant advantages to studying Math&#x2F;Science in a formal college degree program as opposed to going it solo a la Khan Academy, Coursera and others?
======
smt88
A STEM degree will qualify you for many thousands of jobs. Self-study will
qualify you for far fewer.

Whether online or in a physical classroom, having a great professor is hugely
valuable. High-quality teaching, including back-and-forth discussion, help you
reach deeper understanding much faster than self-study (for most topics).

